# The "Gallatin Scarf" Free Pattern



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

I have had fun making these so I put it down into a pattern. You can get the pattern here: 
http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/08/free-pattern-gallatin-scarf.html
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love this scarf pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and link. Looks like a great Christmas pattern.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern, I have bookmarked it.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Love the way the stripes are placed - will start on the pattern as soon as yarn type decided upon. Hope it turns out as terrific as yours has.


----------



## ursulamajor (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks. Just what I've been looking for.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Lovely work. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

I clicked on the link but can't find the actual pattern - yes I know I am PC Chanllenged but can someone tell me what to 'click' so I can print the patter - it would be perfect for one of my nieces for Christmas - Thanks
Jeanne


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

The pattern is just on the blog, not as a download. 
To print you'd just click on "File" up in your tool bar, then click "print". You'd probably only have to print pages 1 and 2, otherwise you'll print all the pictures at the bottom which you don't need (unless you want to).


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern, I really like the look of it and yours are gorgeous.

Suzanne


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Kris, I have downloaded your pattern and love it but am confused. You say: using long-tail CO 4 sts, then knit 4, then CO 4 sts at beg of the row, K4, YO, K2tog, K2 etc. It seems you CO 4 sts every new row. My question: how do you CO these 4 sts? Have never done this type before.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

This is beautiful Kris!

It was calling my name on Ravelry and now I see it has followed me here  Time to dig in the stash!


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

darcor said:


> Kris, I have downloaded your pattern and love it but am confused. You say: using long-tail CO 4 sts, then knit 4, then CO 4 sts at beg of the row, K4, YO, K2tog, K2 etc. It seems you CO 4 sts every new row. My question: how do you CO these 4 sts? Have never done this type before.


The download has a web site you can go to, to show you how to CO the 4 sts.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

See on the page where it says: 
"References" and talks about how to cast on at the beginning of the row. 
The link is a video that shows you how to do this. Go to that link and watch her video, it is quite easy to follow.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

What a beautiful scarf pattern! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

can't wait to get started thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, it's beautiful.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I also cannot find a pattern. Please, someone help. Love the scarf


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Have printed this off and it's on my todo list. Love it.


----------



## Chloenana (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you. This is going to be both my go to Christmas gift pattern AND my stash buster! I love this. I, too, do not like cowls and heavy scarves. I live in the South ~ and we can wear this year round.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Love this pattern. Thanks or sharing.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I cannot even find the blog to get to the pattern. Please help


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Love them! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Love the scarf, especially the Berroco. You can really see the workmanship in it. This scarf is most definitely going to be one of my projects. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Me too, not much on big scarves, cowls can be ok if they are small. I live in Montana so neck warmth is great, just don't like the heaviness of bigger ones. I also wear scarves year round (mostly for vanity as I have a saggy 50 year old neck to cover up)


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This is really beautiful... for sure something that I would knit. Thank you so much for your generosity.


----------



## JeanMarieG (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't find the download. Could you post it here? thanks,


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks! Now I know what I am doing with that yarn I set aside!


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

HI, there isn't a download, just the blog posting. You can print a blog simply by clicking on "file" on your computer tool bar and "print". You shouldn't have to print all the pages, probably just pages 1 & 2 to get the body of the pattern. Otherwise if you print all the pages you'll get the photos and google-y stuff.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

I get to the blog page and can see the photo but there is no dialogue/instructions for the pattern, and nothing that I can click on. So perhaps my pc is blocking it? I did see it on my ipod early this am so guess I will try my mac in a little while.


kriskrafter said:


> The pattern is just on the blog, not as a download.
> To print you'd just click on "File" up in your tool bar, then click "print". You'd probably only have to print pages 1 and 2, otherwise you'll print all the pictures at the bottom which you don't need (unless you want to).


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for the link--very interesting project!!


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

How odd! You are the 3rd person to tell me this now. I wonder why some can view it and others can't? I wouldn't even know what to fix on my end because it shows up fine for me on my Mac.
Just tried my Ipad and it doesn't work properly there. My husband tried it on his pc and it works fine.
I will try to figure it out. 
aaaaah!


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

kriskrafter said:


> I have had fun making these so I put it down into a pattern. You can get the pattern here:
> http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/08/free-pattern-thegallatin-scarf-font.html
> Hope you enjoy.


I cant access the actual pattern either! if you (or another KPer) have managed to save to it can you post it since it is a free pattern?
I would love to have it.
Thanks!


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

I just tried working on the site so now the link I had given won't work.
Here is the new link:
http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/08/free-pattern-gallatin-scarf.html

sorry everyone for the confusion, not that computer saavy.

Could a couple of you try this and let us know if this works for you. I really want everyone to be able to get the pattern. Thanks!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

ljsb3 said:


> I clicked on the link but can't find the actual pattern - yes I know I am PC Chanllenged but can someone tell me what to 'click' so I can print the patter - it would be perfect for one of my nieces for Christmas - Thanks
> Jeanne


When you click on the link you will go to another page. Just put Gallatin Scarf in the search box and it will come up. In order to print it you can copy and paste it to your own word processor like Microsoft Word.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

[Could a couple of you try this and let us know if this works for you. I really want everyone to be able to get the pattern. Thanks![/quote]

Thank you kriskrafter for the beautiful pattern and the new link to it. The second one works perfectly for me.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the pattern.
Jan


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it and have to try this one...


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

kriskrafter said:


> I just tried working on the site so now the link I had given won't work.
> Here is the new link:
> http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/08/free-pattern-gallatin-scarf.html
> 
> ...


I can open this site easily. Good luck everyone.


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Lovely!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kriskrafter said:


> I just tried working on the site so now the link I had given won't work.
> Here is the new link:
> http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/08/free-pattern-gallatin-scarf.html
> 
> ...


Thank you, this link now works for me.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful. I can't get link to work to get pattern.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you try the link from the first page? This is the corrected link to try:
http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/08/free-pattern-gallatin-scarf.html


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

kriskrafter said:


> I just tried working on the site so now the link I had given won't work.
> Here is the new link:
> http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/08/free-pattern-gallatin-scarf.html
> 
> ...


Thank-you so much. This worked perfect on my pc...Marilyn


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you so much. It's beautiful


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks. Got it that time.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

lovely thx for sharing


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

This is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Beautiful scarf and just a little bit different--love it. Could you tell me, please, what size needles you used, what weight yarn and approx. how much yarn you used? Your scarf turned out so nice. I want to make one but would like more information. Thanking you in advance.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

The off white one was using Berroco "Remix" yarn which is a cotton blend (nice and drapey). I used size 10.5 needles.

The multi color one is Plymouth "Kudos" yarn which is also a cotton blend. I also used size 10.5 needles. 

The gauge is approx. 4 sts per inch in stockinette.
I used less than one skein on each of these - approx. 190 yds or so.

Both scarves in my photos are very loose and drapey. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern. Isn't it amazing how two different yarns can make the same pattern look totally different? Love them both!


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

How lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful! I have some Bernat Bamboo I think I might try


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I really like this scarf, thank you for providing the link. I love the colors you used in the last scarf. Were they individual skeins or one? Thanks again.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

That works, thank you for fixing. It is a lovely scarf and I think you are wonderful for creating and sharing it!
I have some Noro Tauro that I think I will use to make it. 


kriskrafter said:


> I just tried working on the site so now the link I had given won't work.
> Here is the new link:
> http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/08/free-pattern-gallatin-scarf.html
> 
> ...


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

That was using one skein of Plymouth "Kudo". It is a multi color yarn. I love the way it turned out.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pattern. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ursulamajor (Dec 8, 2012)

I found it easiest to highlight (Cut)the pattern from the blog page and paste it into Wordpad and then print it out.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Thank you for the pattern and link. Looks like a great Christmas pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

kriskrafter said:


> I just tried working on the site so now the link I had given won't work.
> Here is the new link:
> http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/08/free-pattern-gallatin-scarf.html
> 
> ...


Worked for me, as did the other one you posted first. I have the project on my needles, probably 10 rows ... enjoying it.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I wonder if instead of CO at the beginning of the row, we could cast on at the end of the row -- that would be much easier.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

In the beginning when making the pattern that is what I first did (cast on at the end of the row) it results in looking very sloppy. The CO at the beginning of the row gives a much nicer edge.


----------



## juniesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Kris - Love it!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Really like it in the colors, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------

